# Screeching noise. Need Help please!



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

Recently i had built a pc and the specs are as the following;

2 x 2GB G-Skill 1066 mhz Desktop Memory

Intel 2.66 Ghz Quad-Core CPU 12 mb cache (Yorkfield)

2-way SLI GTX 280s

Asus Striker II Mobo - 780i SLI Chipset

2 sound cards (switched back and forth) one that came with the mobo and the other is a X-Fi Fatal1ty professional series

powered by a Tagan BZ Series 900 Watts power supply (could be the low power that is the problem)

My whole case is cooled with fans, non which are optional, (cpu, chassis 360 mm, chassis 250 mm, and OFC the 2 fans in the VGAs)

Since i have built this machine, whenever i play a high rendered game (currently Neverwinter Nights 2, Crysis, Age of Conan) I hear a buzzing, beeping, screeching sound. The loudness is dependent on the game it seems. Its highest on Age of conan and Neverwinter Nights 2. The sound seems to be all around my motherboard but i have a feeling it is either from the Power supply or CPU. I have tried playing with SLI switched off but it only weakens the noise. If anyone has any solutions please give me an idea. I am trying to investigate this fully before buying my 1.1 K+ power supply.

Thanks


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my computer a few years back. The cause was the bearings on one of my fans(the MB fan). 
The problem disappeared as soon as I replaced the offending fan.

(the noise you described seems pretty much exactly the same as the one I heard)


----------



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you very much for the reply, when you say the motherboard fan do you mean the one on the CPU? Because i infact didnt put that on as well as i had hoped (there was no click on 2 of the bearings) for it to. Ill try to put them in a bit more securely and check.

Thanks again


----------



## Iplop (May 19, 2008)

My motherboard (Abit IC7-G) has a fan built into it to cool the board itself. 
I'm not saying that it's the MB fan it could be any one of the fans in your PC.

To locate the offending fan I'd open the case and listen carefully. Also, watch the fans to see if there's a drop in RPM in one of them when the noise starts. (depending on the board you may be able to monitor/throttle the RPM through software)

Edit:
I just remembered, I can monitor/throttle my fans(except for the video card) through the BIOS. You should look into that. Put 'em all at 100% and see which one drops in RPM.

Edit_2:
Better yet, test each of them individually.


----------



## wackasmack (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for the solution, but i have only one fan that is interchangeable and that is the CPU one. If it were any other than it would be required to replace my parts which i dont think is the biggest bet. My idea is that my desktop doesnt receive the power needed when playing high rendered games or doing multi high end tasking. So it's most likely the power supply but i am not sure enough to go buy one, so more solutions or ideas would be great. Thanks! :wink:


----------

